# A collar for tags that won't hurt his hair?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So, I have always used Leather, and what I have now is leather, but I am trying to find a better collar for his tags ( rabies, city licensing, etc), that won't mess his hair up. I thought I had it on too tight ( could fit almost my whole hand in it) and have tried it loose, and tight, and it still leaves the collar mark, and rubs his hair to the point it looks like I cut it. Is there a better collar to use?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Rolled leather works best


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Fursaver is another idea


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

as stated the rolled leather collar or
the fursaver. my dogs collar is on
only when we're leaving the house.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is long coated and he wears a rolled leather leash for all of his id, and a fur saver when we go out in public and he's on a leash


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Big plus for rolled leather collars. These break if hung up on something so very safe for the dogs when unsupervised also.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

personally, I would never use a fursaver to hold my dogs tags, too many things for it to get caught on and choke him. a fursaver should only be used for training or walks IMO. a rolled leather collar, like already stated, would be your best bet.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Rolled leather here, too. 
Sheilah


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Not really sure why that never crossed my mind. I used to keep him un-collared unless we were leaving, but 1) we had an incident where my husband was hauling baseboards in the house ( long pieces) and Cullen wandered into the garage and out the door before my husband realized he hadn't shut it properly. Good thing a neighbor had forgotten something on his way to work and saw him. 2) we have had a rash of burlaries and some assaults in the area, so I love that Cullen will be super friendly when told, but will give the face of evil at others, and it's a lot more of a deterent when I have to answer the door to keep my hand on the collar and have him looking nasty. We are one of the only people on the block who haven't had any major vandalism or issues! 

I will look into a rolled collar. I don't even own a fursaver, but was JUST looking for one ( locally, pain in the rear to find and jacked up prices at the only place that seems to carry them, online I just need to be ordering more than one thing to justify shipping!)


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is what I use for Max - the narrow round rolled leather collar. It does not make an indentation in his ruff and I have it loose enough that, if he got caught, it would slip over his head. This is the best rolled leather collar that I have ever found. 


Rolled Leather Dog Collars


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Not all rolled leather is created equal--I've tried a lot of different brands, and this one is by far the softest and the easiest on the coat:

Shop – Dog Sports Equipment


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I am going to check out the ones at the local pet store this weekend. They are the same brand as the leather leads and collars I use now ( pretty soft, comfortable, durable), but they are marked down from $30something to under $10!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I personally HATE rolled leather collars. Not only do the stretch, but they get stinky. I use White Pine collars. They don't leave a collar print, they are washable, and they don''t stretch. Sorry I can't post a link I am on my phone. But if you google "white pine collars" they should come up.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I also use a White Pines collar for holding Bianca's tags. I got a 3/4" wide one, they are very soft and comfortable and it doesn't mess with her neck fur. I only use it for tags though, when we go out I switch to her wide leather collar.

Here is their website:
http://www.whitepineoutfitters.com/...p> Collars&ProductSubCodeID=114&ProductCode=1


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> I personally HATE rolled leather collars. Not only do the stretch, but they get stinky. I use White Pine collars. They don't leave a collar print, they are washable, and they don''t stretch. Sorry I can't post a link I am on my phone. But if you google "white pine collars" they should come up.


The rolled leather does get stinky if it gets wet at all. Those White Pine collars look nice, would be a good option especially for swimming!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a waterproof collar for swimming, so it won't be sitting wet on the dog's neck which can cause skin irritation/hot spots... 
I used to use the plastic-coated hunting dog collars you can buy at sporting goods stores for swimming, but then I got Bianca a really nice waterproof one from Dublin Dog: 
Waterproof collars -- Dublin Dog Co.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I got a white pine collar for Saber. I take it off at night and have it on during the day. However she wore it 24/7 while we were on vacation and when we got home she had a very noticeable collar mark area on her fur. It has been 2 months and it still isn't back to normal. I hate the collar mark but since the white pine didn't work, not sure what else to do. Leather is not an option as she is dock diving or swimming several times a week and I don't want to switch collars every time she gets wet (which is frequent).


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cassadee7 said:


> I got a white pine collar for Saber. I take it off at night and have it on during the day. However she wore it 24/7 while we were on vacation and when we got home she had a very noticeable collar mark area on her fur. It has been 2 months and it still isn't back to normal.


Just curious--did you get the 1" or the 9/16" width?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca usually wears her White Pine collar 24/7, and she has no collar marks at all. 
I only remove it when I am going out and then I put on her 1.5" wide leather Paco Collar then. Well, except once in a while I forget to switch when we get home so she has the Paco Collar on for a while. 

The rolled leather worked pretty well for my terrier mix who used to get fur breakage from collars, and then I switched to a very thin (3/8" wide) flat leather collar from Paco Collars for him and that didn't mess with his fur either. They normally make these for cats but it looked really nice on my dog, thick or even normal width collars looked bad on him.

Some dogs are sensitive or have fur that breaks easily and will get a mark from any collar though, including rolled leather... I have this problem with my cats no matter what collar I use it breaks the fur. This is only a problem because I show some of them sometimes. I have tried several types that are supposed to be gentle but they still rubbed. The one that has worked the best so far is actually a wool collar.

If the others don't work, one that could possibly work for your dog is the Smoothies Collar from K9 Closet:
k9 closet • style and comfort for the savvy pet

Another option would be to get a "tag necklace" which is usually a thin cord or braid, just made to hold tags, example:
LongDog Leather Works - Martingale Dog Collars

There are also "tag collars" made of things like silk or satin.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Freestep said:


> Just curious--did you get the 1" or the 9/16" width?


It's the 1".

ETA she has very fluffy, plush neck fur so maybe that is why?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca's neck fur is pretty fluffy/plush too and we haven't had a problem with the White Pines collar. Hers is not 1" though it's 3/4" or something like that.


----------

